# Help Asap!



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi, hi, long time no see i know!

Got a phone call about an hour and a half ago that my piranha was belly up and breathing hard.

Came home within 30 minutes later.
Right away, first thing i did was turn my powerhead back on, and my fluval air filter on.
Holding him nicely, i tried the facing the power head for 5 minutes and then the other way for another 5 minutes. i felt him try and get out of my hands but he clearly has no strenghth to do so.

Stopped everything did a 75% water change, held him again facing and reverse from the power head, as well as i got the fluval air filter blowing into the power head.

Uhm, when i first found him he was in the corner, belly up, since ive started doing all this hes been showing tiny improvements by forcing to swim aswell as go up to the top of the water and come back down.
Sommersaults you name it... The only difference since i started this to when all this first happened, he is showing my "energy"

What should i keep doing? the power head facing or reverse
(before water change temp was at 79.9, after its just about the same) 

Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Turned off power head because he would get "sucked" to it.

however, hes showing less energy from when i held him and had him facing the powerhead :/


----------

